# best quality ohio gas stations?



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

so what do you guys think are the best quality gas stations in ohio, since they all have 10%ethanol, do others have better quality gas, or additives than some?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Shell Gas works best for me,when i can afford to buy it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A few years ago a independant study was done and Marathon eeked out ahead of everyone else but the bottom line was its all pretty much the same recipe. BTW Im sure we all have our personal favs/preferences. I usually stick to Swifty, Kroger, Speedway ( Cheapest/also reward programs) then Marathons when Im dsperate, the others never get my money. ( Shell/BP) I usually buy about $200/week for my personal work truck so the rewards programs help me a lot and help dictate my preferences.

Every time it goes up, Its money out of my pocket 
Salmonid


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

There are a couple of Marinas that say they have gas without ethonol. Tappen and Leesville "Petersburge landing". What do think???


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

a few marinas around ohio do have the ethanol free gas, but thats not an option to fill up all the time. so just have to deal with the 10%. so far ive heard shell and marathon alot.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

A boat repair guy around here told me Meijer, and I did not believe him. Checked out their pumps and they have no ethanol stickers on it.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## feesherman (Mar 17, 2009)

Stabil has a marine formula additive for the ethanol issues. Below is a link to their site for more info. I have seen it at most boat retail, marinas, and stores like meijer. Also most auto parts stores

http://www.goldeagle.com/brands/stabil/default.aspx


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

There is a station in Chardon ohio that does not use ethanol. this is a website that lists all the stations that dont use ethenol and there location


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I never checked for an ethanol sticker but Sheetz runs best in my cars and boat.


I do use the marine stabil in my boat. I run a 1965 Merc inline 120hp. Stored over the winter with a full tank and Stabil added. I do not have one of the modern water separators, just the original fuel filter style set up on the engine.

No problems.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

From the Sheetz web site FAQ

Seems like all the refiners gas gets mixed together in the same pipelines. Sounds like all this brand name stuff may be all hype unless the big brand names actually refine their own 

Where does your gas supply come from?

Sheetz, Inc. is not in the business of buying or refining crude oil from any country. Furthermore, we do not import gasoline but instead buy it on a domestic basis (already imported). Therefore, we do not know or control where the crude oil or gasoline comes from. We buy gasoline from refineries located on the U.S. East and Gulf coast and other trading companies who are in the business of purchasing and refining crude oil.

The U.S. needs to import about 60% of its crude oil requirements and 10% of its gasoline needs. Currently, the leading supplier of crude oil to the U.S. is Canada, followed by Saudi Arabia, Venezuela, Mexico and the United Kingdom. However, because crude oil is transported to the U.S. from so many places and immediately "mixed" in tanks and petroleum pipelines for transportation to the refineries, it's impossible to determine exactly "where" the crude oil came from. *Likewise, in most areas of the U.S. gasoline from different refiners is mixed together for transportation by a common pipeline network. Additionally, a gallon of gasoline may be traded several times before reaching its final destination, further complicating tracking a gallon's origin.*

Sheetz, Inc. does and will continue to buy oil responsibly while providing high quality products to our customers. Sheetz, Inc. buys most of its product from companies that do not import oil from the Middle East. Although we buy most of our product from these companies, market conditions cause us to rely, at times, on suppliers that may import oil from the Middle East. Therefore, until the U.S. becomes less dependent upon imported oil, most companies, including Sheetz, Inc., may be forced to indirectly satisfy demand with imported oil.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Eric E said:


> A boat repair guy around here told me Meijer, and I did not believe him. Checked out their pumps and they have no ethanol stickers on it.
> 
> sent from my HTC evo


Your logic is not a correct indicator of what is in the gasoline. 
A gas pump not having a sticker stating there is ethanol in the gas does not indicate that the gas does not contain ethanol. In Ohio it is not required to indicate on the gas pump that ethanol is present if it is at a rate of 10% or less.
Furthermore ALL gasoline (for highway use) sold in cold weather months is required to contain an oxygenator per the EPA. Guess what is added to gas as an oxygenator?? Correct answer is ethanol. (at a 10% rate)
Formerly a chemical called MTBE was used as an oxygenator. However it has been all but eliminated from use as it is highly carcinogenic.
Most if not all retailers in Ohio sell gas with 10% ethanol year round.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

If one is worried about the gas in your boat (ethanol) here is a logic answer for you Merc runners. Since 1987 Merc has adapted their outboards to accept gas/ethanol mixture. Can't say anything about the rest but I think the rest have done the same to keep up to the time. A Merc. tech showed me the sspecific tech. report in re; in his manual.

Now gas quality? Think about the filters that are used in all stations before it goes into your tank? 

When do they change them?

Answer---> when the pump starts slowing down because of flow. Which means that the filter is clogged up with crap. They do not check before hand so that it does NOT happen. Only when there is a problem.

I'm fortunate to live near a Costco & get 95% of my gas. My retired friend who works the pumps told me that at the start of EVERYDAY the attendant MUST time the flow of gas pumped. If there is a varience of time flow from the quality control variance, they change the filter that morning so the gas flows through a clean media. Just QUALITY control on their part.

Nik,


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Nikster said:


> If one is worried about the gas in your boat (ethanol) here is a logic answer for you Merc runners. Since 1987 Merc has adapted their outboards to accept gas/ethanol mixture. Can't say anything about the rest but I think the rest have done the same to keep up to the time. A Merc. tech showed me the sspecific tech. report in re; in his manual.
> 
> Now gas quality? Think about the filters that are used in all stations before it goes into your tank?
> 
> ...


A dirty filter does not mean that the quality of fuel going into your tank is compromised. It just means it will go into your tank slower. A clean filter has more bearing on customer satisfaction and making more money since the vehicles can fuel quicker and leave allowing other customers to have an open spot. Both customer satisfaction and more customers result in more profits for Costco and that is a good thing for them.


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not a scientist, or know all the rules of ethanol % , but I can tell you if I buy 19 gallons of gas at Shell I get about 50 miles more than with fuel from other gas stations. Its questionable however, if I can do simple math. I am a product of Elyria city schools. LoL


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

BlueMax said:


> A dirty filter does not mean that the quality of fuel going into your tank is compromised. It just means it will go into your tank slower.


There are too many variables to discuss here, but it's true that a station's own filters have little to no bearing on the quality of the fuel. Their filters are for getting the stuff that is in their own tanks and lines, or that of the delivery trucks.

Actually, the faster a pump flows, the less fuel one gets into the tank. The foam will trip the nozzle off faster, and we've all been taught to not "top it off". A few years ago, a lot of stations slowed their pumps somewhat, due to the high price. They would get too many compaints, as people couldn't stop at the total they wanted. Some of them never returned to the old higher rate of flow.

Also, the flow rate has a lot to do with the size of pump, and the number of nozzles in use. Almost all stations have one pump in the ground per grade of fuel. If a place is busy, and your pump is running slow, it may not have as much to do with the filters, but the fact that 12 different nozzles are being supplied by the same pump. Furthermore, most double sided dispensers share a filter, meaning if your on one side pumping 87, and somebody else is on the other side pumping 87, you're both getting fuel from the same filter.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Apr 4, 2011)

Search Top Tier gasoline stations. That will tell you the stations that have been certified to provide top tier gasoline. I only run gasoline from Sunoco or Shell in my vehicles... I do not believe you will find a gas station that runs pure gasoline anymore...


----------

